# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Organizimi i hard diskut për Dual Booting, këshilla të shpejta

## user010

Ka shumë mënyra se si mund të organizojë dikush hard diskun për të kryer dual booting. Një mënyrë praktike (për besimin tim do ishte kjo)

1. Backup në ç'do rastë, jo vetëm se do bëjmë ndryshime, por dhe vetvetiu hard disk-u mund të prishet ç'do moment, *mos u bëni si të tjetër që qajnë dhe pendohen*

2. Installojmë windows në fillim të hard disk-ut në një pjesë të vogël. p,sh 25gb (ose po janë të installuara e bëjmë resize atë partition me Easus Partition Manager që është free, në qoftë se refuzon, zgjedhim një resize më të madh p.sh 30-35 giga sepse nuk është e lehtë ti 'ngjeshësh' si ta them windows pasi janë instaluar)

3. Prapë me Easus Krijojmë pas Windos një partition kaq të madhe gb=total-(windows size)-(aq sa dua për linux, 15-20 janë më se të bollshme) një rezultat shembull ne hard disk 80gb do ishte ky

[25 gb windows NTFS] [40 gb *data partition* NTFS (ose EXT2/3 etj për kë ka mjaftë dituri )] [15gb unallocated (nuk ka rëndësi file system për tani)]

4. Dergojmë të gjitha User Folders të windows tek data partition 
4.1 Shko tek c:\Users\Agron(p.sh)\ dhe në folder-et që do (p.sh desktop, pictures, music etj) bë right click -> location -> ndro shkronj c me shkornjën e data partition që krijuam më lartë
4.2 Programe të reja në windows i çojmë tek data partition (më të shumtat herë jepet kjo mundësi nën procedurën e installimit)
4.3 temp folder, mozila cache ose chrome cache mundemi ti çojmë dhe ato tek data partition


Pra 2 hapet e fundit (3,4) na lejuan të kemi një partition të veçantë që ça do që të ndodhi arkivet tona mos të preken.

5. Installo linux të partitionin e fundit (p.sh këtu 15gb)

6. Pas installimit në qoftë se nuk shfaqet opsion për windows booting për debian/ubuntu bë (sudo ose su password nënkuptohet ...)

apt-get update
apt-get install grub2
update grub2

7. Në linux shko tel /home/Agron/ (p.sh) edhe krijo symbolic links për music,pictures,downloads etj etj të cilat janë ato folders të windows që më përpar i bërëm relocation nga partition C tek data partition 

me këto 7 hapa fitojmë këto
a) të njëjtat gjëra (user files) shikohen edhe nga windows edhe nga linux
b) ça do gjë që të pësojë windows ose linux gjërat e tua janë tek data partition dhe nuk e vretë mendjen, bë sa eksperimente do, mjafton mos të formatosh data partition
c) windows partition nuk mbushet/zmadhohet me gjëra po ashtu edhe linux partition nuk mbushet sepse gjërat e tua shkojnë me symbolic link tek data partition

[Windows] [Data] [Linux]

----------


## olsian

Faleminderit per informacionin

----------

